# Looking at purchasing a used 2 Series Coupe



## geoffreydean (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm considering replacing my 29-year owned 318is purchased new back in '92. I've watched some YouTubes and they suggest the steering on the 2 Series is overly assisted and has little road feel. I think I would not like that at all so I was wondering if the M2 cars like the M228i have better road feel over the regular 2 Series?

It's a job hunting for exactly what I want since I have to have a manual transmission and don't want white seats and carpet which seems to be pretty common. 

Thanks all.


----------



## yanks1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I owned up until 6 weeks ago a 2018 230i with M sports pkg; steering was VG and I felt the road fine. Plus the M Steering wheel is top notch.. loved it 

Good luck, and I hear you on the Oyster white interior, no way Jose


----------



## sicktj (12 mo ago)

Agreed, the steering feels different than you are used to. However, you can still feel the road and while I was skeptical of Electric PS, I now really like it. Esp in parking lots.


----------

